# Hi another newbie also near Co Durham



## domino1804

Hi everyone
My names Vicky I live near Peterlee in County Durham
I currently have 2 mice, 2 guinea pigs and a leopard gecko
I only keep mice as pets at the moment but in the future may look into breeding
Look forward to chatting to everyone

Vicky


----------



## Demi

Hiya, im from near durham aswell, in Hartlepool.I don't think theres any breeders in durham though so I have to annoy my family to take me to mouse places lol  .


----------



## domino1804

Hello
Just been down hartlepool this morning for a wander about 
Iv noticed me you and Tina are all in the same general area so maybe we could help each other out in finding mice?


----------



## Demi

Yeah that would be cool.I know theres a place that has mice, in Blackhall, Tweddle farm or somethin the mice are quite small though.Might be going down to london soon, theres mice near there i think so I might be able to get some then.Oh and my sister in trimdon knows a breeder but they breed to feed so i think the mice might be quite small.I didnt know there where so many people that liked mice near me!My family think im wierd liking mice lol :lol: .O well.

Edited coz i can't spell.


----------



## domino1804

We got our current little girl from a shop called Pet Mania in Billingham, and he is really healthy and was very tame.
She was the only one left.Apparently no-one wanted her because shes a pew and they bought all the coloured ones but she is an absolute sweetheart.We have had another mouse from them and he lived to just under 2 years old
Never been to Tweedle Farm,didnt know they sold animals
Fingers crossed for you when you go to London


----------



## Demi

I think they sell the rodents, dont know though.Im tryna get a job there with the small animals.I just remembered another place, Jk Exotics.They had snakes on the main part of their shop but they had animals like guinea pigs and chins and mice.They had to move shops though.I think there opening down the shops near me.Lol im gonna have to proper beg my sister to get her boyfriend to drive me their.Or my Dad but we don't really get on.I 'think' sussex is near london but i suck at maps and geography.Theres lots of mousey people in sussex :lol: .If they drive me to sussex i could be able to pick some mice up for you if ya want.
Whoa I type wayy to much lol.


----------



## Cait

If any of you ever travel elsewhere then you could organise to pick up mice for everyone and distribute amongst you. For example if you could get to a show I could bring some pet mice with me, and others on this forum probably could too.


----------



## Angelmouse

hey welcome, i'm in sussex! i dont have any litters due atm but have one litter with 2 bubs available 1 doe /1 buck, will get picks up with their ads soon


----------



## SarahC

Hi,its nice that there are a few of you in the same area.


----------



## domino1804

It is isnt it,
Demi thanks for the offer


----------



## DomLangowski

Hey, Welcome to our forum, We are also in Sussex and normally have mice for sale / trade


----------



## Effy

I'm gad thee are more people joining from up here. ^__^
It would be great to have, eventually, lots of well set up, organised mouseries up this half of the country!

Welcome!


----------



## domino1804

Well im lving at home at the moment but when I moved out I wouldnt mind doing some breeding
Not sure what colours would look into but im a massive fan of Blacks,Tans and Hairless oh and Siamese 
I would LOVE LOVE a Siamese


----------



## XxFaexX

Welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery

hiya vicky, welcome to the forum


----------

